# tapiz



## galcosta

Estive procurando uma tradução para a palavra acima. Um tapiz é um tecido que reproduz figuras semelhantes a pinturas com fios de cor.

Se alguém souber...

Obrigada!


----------



## Outsider

Tapeçaria.


----------



## Gilsara

galcosta said:


> Estive procurando uma tradução para a palavra acima. Um tapiz é um tecido que reproduz figuras semelhantes a pinturas com fios de cor.
> 
> Se alguém souber...
> 
> Obrigada!



Um tapiz  significa tapete


----------



## Outsider

Um tapete (_alfombra_ em espanhol) pode ser monocromático, ou composto apenas de faixas de cor. Acho "tapeçaria" melhor.


----------



## Tomby

Um _tapete_, normalmente em espanhol, é um pano de mesa ou toalha. 
A palavra _alfombra_ se usa mais como o pano para cobrir soalhos. Acho que em português se diz "alcatifa". A meu ver, a resposta certa de "tapiz" é a #2 da autoria do Outsider. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> A palavra _alfombra_ se usa mais como o pano para cobrir soalhos. Acho que em português se diz "alcatifa".


Ou tapete.


----------



## galcosta

Então é tapete o que cobre um chão inteiro (como falou TT), e também o pano que se usa por exemplo no banheiro?


----------



## Vanda

O tapete que cobre o chão inteiro é carpete (no Brasil).
Tapete.


----------



## galcosta

Perfeito. Obrigada Vanda!


----------



## Tomby

galcosta said:


> Então é tapete o que cobre um chão inteiro (como falou TT), e também o pano que se usa por exemplo no banheiro?


Galcosta, peço desculpas pelo *erro na minha resposta #5*. Não sei como, mas confundi a palavra valenciana "_tapet_" ["toalha" em português e "_mantel_" em castelhano] com "tapete".
Na verdade é que sempre me criou confusão a palavra portuguesa "toalha" porque em espanhol tem dois significados: _toalla_ e _mantel_.

Toalha (PT) = _toalla_ (ES); _mantel_ (ES)
Carpete (PT) = _moqueta_ (ES)
Cumprimentos!

P.S.
Resposta #5:


> Um tapete, normalmente em espanhol, é um pano de mesa ou toalha.
> A palavra alfombra se usa mais como o pano para cobrir soalhos. Acho que em português se diz "alcatifa". A meu ver, a resposta certa de "tapiz" é a #2 da autoria do Outsider.
> Cumprimentos!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Este tema va para largo, ¿no?

Por acá en *Venezuela* mi caro Tombatossals y personal, una toalla y un mantel son cosas totalmente distintas, me imagino que en el mundo entero es así, y lo sabe. Un mantelito es para adornar, una toalla es para secar, esto sólo para aclararles a los no nativos del español. Quién diría que em portugués todo se englobaría en una palabra. Que thread tan interesante y simpático el que hiciste Gal, y el que ustedes repondieron, personal.

Un beso.

Estefanía.


----------



## Tomby

Gracias por la aclaración Estefanía. También para mí un tapiz es una tela mural mas o menos decorada y una alfombra es una tela que cubre el suelo. El tapete, en algunos lugares de España, es un paño, normalmente de felpa verde, que se suele colocar encima de una mesa para jugar a los naipes.
Me da que sí, que el tema puede ir para largo. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## Moixe

No *Chile* ,  o que cubre a superfície toda chama-se "*Alfombra muro a muro*" ou também "*Cubrepiso*", o que é um tapete mais fino (e mais barato).


----------

